# Worried~ Could this be OHSS?????????



## Kristen (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone out there? Please....This am af showed up and throughout the day I've been really bloated in my abdomen. I've read on line about ohss. Could this be it?
Just got my 2nd script to start the next round on Sat. What would you do in this case? Should I contact the doc in the am if this bloating isn't gone? When they say you could develop ohss due to the clomid would this be around ovulation or around af time? 
Please, anyone.....got any ideas??
Thank you so much,
Kristen


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear AF showed up.

OHSS would be when you have lots of follicles so would be around ovulation, not once you've got AF.

To be honest, although I've never had OHSS, my understanding of it is that you would definitely know if you had it as it can be very very painful and more than just some bloating.

When I had IVF I had 21 follicles so way more than you'd get on clomid and I didn't experience OHSS.

I'd try not to worry about it but obviously if you're concerned then contact your clinic.

I usually get terrible bloating with my period...try drinking some peppermint tea as that should help ease it.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Kristen. I totally agree with what Natasha has said and think you would have other more severe and noticeable symptoms. I found that for quite a few Clomid cycles I got terribly bloated around AF, but it usually sorted itself out in a few days.

Good luck.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kristen (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank You    girls sooooo much!!!! You have totally put my mind at ease this morning. I thought my bloating would be worse too and I wasn't quite sure when it would happen. Oh, thank you!!!         I do have peppermint tea too! 
love,
Kristen


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

You can get OHSS from Clomid (from any ovulation inducing drug in fact) and it doesn't matter about how many follies you have.  I had severe OHSS in the summer from only 12 follies.

Are you able to pass urine?  Is your stomach very painful to the touch or just more uncomfortable and bloated?

I doubt that you have it however (and hope you don't) - what dosage of Clomid have you been taking?  I remember being bloated when I was on Clomid but it was nothing like the agony of OHSS.

Just keep drinking lots of fluids and if your tummy gets painful then I would contact your GP.

Good luck,

Lou x

Lou x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lou G said:


> You can get OHSS from Clomid (from any ovulation inducing drug in fact) and it doesn't matter about how many follies you have. I had severe OHSS in the summer from only 12 follies.
> 
> Are you able to pass urine? Is your stomach very painful to the touch or just more uncomfortable and bloated?
> 
> ...


Hi Lou

Sorry, I wasn't suggesting you couldn't get OHSS from clomid as I know you can...but I wouldn't have thought that you'd get it from only a couple of follicles....Ovarian Hyper Stimulation Syndrome basically means that your ovaries have over-stimulated and produced too many follicles and the ovary swells/enlarges and can cause fluid within the abdomen...although you can get it with clomid it is rarer than with getting it during ivf....and the symptoms, as you know, would usually be way more painful than a bloated belly....also, if AF has started then its not likely to be OHSS...

Although as I say, if concerned or symptoms persist and/or worsen then always best to speak to GP or consultant as we're only giving non-professional advise as not medically qualified...

Not long to go for you now !!!!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

"Ovarian Hyper Stimulation Syndrome basically means that your ovaries have over-stimulated and produced too many follicles and the ovary swells/enlarges and can cause fluid within the abdomen..."

Believe me, I know all about OHSS!  One of my ovaries is still massive despite being told my OHSS would subside at 12 weeks.  My point is that Clomid is a very potent fertility drug and can have adverse effects.  I would be very frightened if I had to take it again due to my reaction to OI drugs in the summer.

I wasn't trying to scare you Kristen but just offer support.  I wasn't aware of how many follies you had but agree with Natasha that it's unlikely that you have OHSS now you have had your period.  OHSS doesn't only occur at ovulation either. I was hospitalised at 7dpt when my embies started to implant.  My cons told me it was because the babies were producing lots of hormones and this was further irritating the ovaries.

Anyway, the important thing is that you feel ok.  Good luck to you all on your ttc journeys,

Lou x


----------



## Kristen (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Lou~

Not to worry, you didn't scare me. I don't think I have OHSS. I think I would be in a lot more pain from what I've read online about it.
I have the same pain right now that I usually have around ov time. It is tolerable.
I am only on 50mg. I have been able to pass urine and my belly has gone down since last evening. I'm putting my faith in the doc right now even though I think she should be monitoring me with an ultrasound. She is aware of my 3 little cysts I have on my left side. I had an ultrasound before I started the clomid. I'm now experiencing depression. I'm just so very sad. Cry at a drop of a hat ect....
I'm sure it's hormonal. Due to start the next cycle of clomid tomorrow. I'm not really looking forward to it right now. I'm just really down in the dumps!!!!
Thank you for all your replies~ I really appreciate all of them.
Kristen


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

((((Kristen))))

I remember what it was like to be on Clomid - I seemed to just cry all the time.  It made me very depressed, and of course, ttc is depressing enough as it is.  

Please don't give up - I wish you all the best x

Lou x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lou G said:


> "Ovarian Hyper Stimulation Syndrome basically means that your ovaries have over-stimulated and produced too many follicles and the ovary swells/enlarges and can cause fluid within the abdomen..."
> 
> *Believe me, I know all about OHSS!* One of my ovaries is still massive despite being told my OHSS would subside at 12 weeks. My point is that Clomid is a very potent fertility drug and can have adverse effects. I would be very frightened if I had to take it again due to my reaction to OI drugs in the summer.


Sorry Lou, I wasn't trying to imply that you didn't know what OHSS was...my description of it was more for the benefit of Kristen (as I know you suffered from it very badly as I read the threads)....also aware that clomid is a very potent drug (I was prescribed it to boost as I ovulate naturally and I released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle whilst on it) & do know about all the adverse effects...but I wanted to reassure Kristen that it was unlikely to be OHSS as her period had already shown up and that if she only had one or two follicles it was more likely to be the uncomfortable bloating associated with clomid rather than the rarer OHSS (rarer with clomid)...but if concerned to seek advise from someone medically qualified. I wasn't intending to upset you 

Take care
Natasha


----------

